# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تقييم الحملات

## ام عمر 16

الحمدلله على سلامة جميع الحجاج وياليت كل وحدة راحت الحج تقيم الحملة وتذكر اسمها علشان نستفيد من السلبيات والايجابيات للحملات 
والله يجزي الجميع الخير ان شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## P u r e

أنا سرت ويا حملة الضيافة 

بصراحة ما قصروا ويانا ,, وراعي الحملة مولية ما خلى علينا قاصر الله يبارك فيه 

إن شاء الله إذا استوت لي فرصة بسير مرة ثانية عن طريقهم وأنا مغمضة ..

----------


## وردة الزين

انا رحت فى حملت الفجر بصراحهكله حلو ومرتب بس الباصات يبو تنضيم

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

الوالد سايره مع حمله السويدي وايد يشكرون عليه - والحمد 
الله على سلامات الحجاج .

----------


## بنت بلال

حملة الكندري وايد زينة ..

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

> حملة الكندري وايد زينة ..


هذا اسم صاحب الحمله
ولا الحمله اسمها الكندري؟

----------


## P u r e

ربيعتي سارت ويا حملة الكندري .. بس تقول ما باتوا في منى 

مع إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بات في منى .. صح هالشيء سنة بس المفروض يمشون على السنة .. هم ما باتوا عشان يخففون على الحجاج .. لكن دام الواحد ساير في الحالتين بيتعب .. فليش ما يخلون التعب مال مرة وحده ..

----------


## خجولة جدا

أنا سرت والحمد لله مع حملة الثريا من الشارجة الصرااااحة ماعليهم كلام منظمين

----------


## P u r e

> هذا اسم صاحب الحمله
> ولا الحمله اسمها الكندري؟


الحملة اسمها الكندري وفنفس الوقت هذا لقب صاحب الحملة

----------


## ام طيوفه

اسوأ حمله شفتها في حياتي حملة الزري مال الفجيره الله ينتقم منه بهدلنا تبهديل عمرنا ما تبهدلناه اول شي يوم قالوا لازم تخلوا المخيمات في منى تعرفوا شو سوا شل وياه اللي يايين من كلبا وروح ولا سوالنا سالفه احنا دقينا عليه بس على اساس يشل وياه شنط مالنا عشان ما نبتليبهن اليوم اللي بعده لان بيكون رمي وبعدين طواف الوداع قال والله ما شي مكان لشنطكم كيف ماشي وهو محد من اللي روحوا وياه عنده شنط لان شنطهم تامه في مكه المهم اليوم اللي بعده بعد ما خلصنا الرمي شفنا الجو غيم قلنا بنطلع بسرعه قبل لا ايينا سيل واحنا طالعين يانا سيل ما شاء الله غير طبيعي من قوته مع برد والبرد يفلع من كثره واحنا طبعا كله مشي ما شي وسيلة نقل غير ريولنا وشالين شنطنا وينا خسنا ماي شو خسنا الا غرقنا احنا واغراضنا ولحد طايع يوقف يشلنا عن السيل والمخيمات غرقت من قوة المطر بس العيب مب بس من الحمله لا من البعثه مال الامارات كلها لان اول ما قالوا لازم تخلوا المخيمات البعثه شو سوت سكرت المكتب مالها وشردت ولا سالت عن حد مووليه واكل ماشي اتخيلن طول الاسبوع واحنا ريوقنا وغدانا وعشانا صمون وجبن الا في حالات اذا كانوا مال كلباء ويانا يسوون اكل زين بس طبعا في الاساس مب النا لمال كلباء نصيحه والله لوجه الله اللي ناويه تروح الحج لا تروح ويا بعثة الامارات لان ما يسألون عن حد والله الحملات الباقيه الباص يوقف الهم اي مكان احنا كنا طول هالاسبوع مشي غير التاكسي اللي ناخذهن بروحنا مع انه النقل المفروض على الحمله ما علينا والله حملات عمان صضراحه الكل يمدح فيهن لان صدق يهتمون بالحجاج

----------


## Sport Lady

الحمدلله على سلامة الحجاااج و الله يتقبل منهم  :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــم

الحمدلله على سلامة الحجاج .. وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور إن شاء الله ،،

up

up

up

^^

للفائدة ،

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

اب

اب

اب

----------


## شهد12

رحنا معا حملة الهداية .. ارتحنا وياهم .. الحمدلله 

ماقصروا ويانا .. من حيث السكن والمنظمين والشيوخ والخدمات والبوفيهات وكل شئ 

والسفر على الطيران الامارات

----------


## عروسه 2009

الحمدالله على سلامتنا ياحجاج 
الغصن ثم الغصن ثم الغصن
تدفعين بس ماتتعبين فأي شي
ربي يحفظ شيوخنا الشيخه فاطمه كانت معانا ربي يطول بعمرها

----------


## ام فصوولي

الحمدلله على سلامة حجاجنا والله يتقبل منهم 
والله يكتبلنا السنه اليايه انشاء الله انا ولدي راح السنه والصراحه يمدح ويشكر في حملة 
الرايه من دبي الله يحفظهم ما قصروا

----------


## @الحلا كله@

انا رحت مع حملة الفجر
بصرااااحه فووووق الروعه
وما شاء الله عليه عادل البح ما قصر
والواعظ زكريا ما عليه قصوور
الله يوفق جميع الادارين 
انصح الجميع يروحوا معاااها

----------


## هند0

حملة ابناء السويدي ما عليهم كلام ايشلونك على كفوف الراحه

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*حملة جيران.. ما ارتحنا وياهم
كان الصراحة شي تفرقة بين الكويتيين و الإماراتيين
و فوق هذا نحن دافعين اكثر عنهم
بس الحمد الله.. أهم شي أدينا الفريضة ^^*

----------


## ام عمر 16

بصراحة كسرت خاطري ام طيوفة ربي يكتب لكم بكل خطوة أجر وبكل تعب أجر وان شاء الله يتقبل منكم بصراحة من خمس سنيين رحت مع حملة الفجر ماعليها كلام بس مشكلة سائقين الباصات الاتراك أكبر مشكلة عندهم 
الله يوفق الجميع والله يسلم حجاجنا من مشاكل الحملات وغلاء الأسعار 
والحمدلله على السلامة للجميع

----------


## Anwaar

> ربيعتي سارت ويا حملة الكندري .. بس تقول ما باتوا في منى 
> 
> مع إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بات في منى .. صح هالشيء سنة بس المفروض يمشون على السنة .. هم ما باتوا عشان يخففون على الحجاج .. لكن دام الواحد ساير في الحالتين بيتعب .. فليش ما يخلون التعب مال مرة وحده ..


المبيت في منى ركن اساسي من اركان الحج وجميع الحملات الكويتيه ما تبات في منى لان بيكون اغلى عليهم من جذي حملاتهم ارخص من حملاتنا لكن فعليا اخلوا بهالركن الاساسي استغفر الله!! يا بنات لا تدورون الرخص وتقولون الدعاه ومواعظهم زينه اهم شي استيفاء اركان الحج يا جكاعة الخير...




> حملة ابناء السويدي ما عليهم كلام ايشلونك على كفوف الراحه


والله انج صادقه  :Smile:  اروع حملة على الاطلاق جزاهم الله الجنه عالتنظيم والترتيب والسنع والاهتمام شي ما اقدر اوصفه.. انا قصرت وما كتبت تقرير رحلتي للحج السنه الماضيه لكن بإذن الله بكتبه لانهم كانوا قمه في كل شي ...

----------


## دمعـ حزن ــة

انا رحت في حملة الضيافه دبي 
الصراحه ماقصرو في اي شي لا من ناحية الاكل ولا من ناحية النقل وكان كل شي منظم ومرتب بس عيبها الوحيد الكادر الطبي كان تعبان

----------


## P u r e

> انا رحت في حملة الضيافه دبي 
> الصراحه ماقصرو في اي شي لا من ناحية الاكل ولا من ناحية النقل وكان كل شي منظم ومرتب بس عيبها الوحيد الكادر الطبي كان تعبان


صحيح النرسة كانت شوية باردة .. بس الأمور الزينة الثانية غطت على هالشيء ..

----------


## ام عمر 16

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بزنس وومن1

انا سرت ويا حمله الفاروق من بوظبي والحمله مستواها صفر والله يسامحهم تعبنا واااايد وياهم والبعض اشتكى بس انا ما اشتكيت الا لله عز وجل وان شاء الله مأجورين ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

حملة بنت سباع ما قصروا علينا بشي واهم شيء اخلاقهم وتعاملهم مع الحجاج

----------


## #شمس بيتي#

انا رحت في حمله الغفران ابوظبي 
الصراحه ماقصروا ويانا من جميع الجهات
معاملتهم واهتمامهم باصاتهم ومخيماتهم واكلهم 
بس في عرفات كانت الخيمه حاره بس لاشياء الثانيه غطت عليها
جزاهم الله خير ماقصروا

----------


## وُد

> المبيت في منى ركن اساسي من اركان الحج وجميع الحملات الكويتيه ما تبات في منى لان بيكون اغلى عليهم من جذي حملاتهم ارخص من حملاتنا لكن فعليا اخلوا بهالركن الاساسي استغفر الله!! يا بنات لا تدورون الرخص وتقولون الدعاه ومواعظهم زينه اهم شي استيفاء اركان الحج يا جكاعة الخير...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

عزيزاتي أتمنى اللي سايره ويا حمله كويتيه توضح للخوات متى يكون المبيت في منى ركن و متى يكون سنة..

حبوبه..

أنا سايره ويا حمله كويتية..

المبيت في منى يوم الثامن من ذي الحجة هذا سنة وترك السنة من أجل الحفاظ على الواجب مافيه شي

يعني الحملات الكويتية ماتبات في منى اليوم الثامن عشان الزحمة اللي تستوي و التأخير في الوصول لعرفة في اليوم التاسع

وطبعا المكوث في عرفة واااااااااااااجب و ركن أساسي ومستحيل ينترك عشان السنة...

أما المبيت في منى أيام التشريق فهذا شي ما تتركه الحملات الكويتية 

وكل الحملات الكويتية تبات في منى في أيام التشريق مثل كل الحملات ( وهذا الواجب )

وأيام التشريق هي اليوم الحادي عشر و الثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة..

أتمنى انكم تكونون فهمتوا حبوبات..

وربي يرزقكم الحج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## حمامه حم

ما شاء الله عليكم ،، 

عاد انا جبت دفتري ويالسة اسجل اسماء الحملات ،،واحط صح ،،غلط ،، 

ونا مجربة حملة بن سباع ،، ما قصروا بن سباع واعياله وبناته والنعم فيهم 

واللي بيقول شي ،، تراه هو اللي بيكون ارتكب الخطا، لان معانا مجموعة كان بن سباع الله يطول 

في عمره يقول ما احد يطلع للجبل يوم عرفة ،، ف بعض الشباب طلعوا وهلكوا 

ونفس الشي يوم المزدلفة كان ينبه ما احد يسير الجبل ،، وخالفونا مجموعة وساروا ،،وضاعوا 

عنا وركبوا باصات مكشوفة على احسابهم ومرضوا ،، ليش انزين ،، الريال مسكين مرتب الامور 

صح ،،

الف شكر اختي ود ويعطيج العافية

----------


## غراشيب

حملة بن سباع

ما قصرو ويانا 

ولكن إدارتهم تعبانة شوية .... يبالهم إدارة عدلة ...

بس بشكل عام عيالهم وبناتهم وايد طيبين 

والاكل كان تعبان نوعا ما .. يبالهم بس بعض الترتيبات

اما من ناحية المناسك ماشاء الله عليهم ممتازين

----------


## العلا2001

up up

----------


## كتاب مفتوح

رحت في حملة الفجر 
في البداية الاكل ما كان يكفي الحريم لان العدد وايد كبير بس اخر يومين كان يحاول يزيد في الكل يعني شل عدد وايد كبير معنه المفروض يكون اقل من هذا العدد لو ان الحكومة تحدد للحملة عدد معين كان احسن 
ومن كثرة العدد فراش كل وحدة في مني لاصق في الثانية يعني بدون مسافة ولو واحد سانتي وفي وحد طالبة فراش خاص عندها حرمة كبيرة ما تقدرترقد علي الارض ومتفقه وياهم من هنا لكن ما وفرولها لين خطف نص اليوم وكلام وياهم وطولت لسان الين وفروا لها
فراشهم جدا عادي ومستهلك معن مبلغهم الي خذوه كبير 
في عرفه المكان الي سكنا فيه حماماته وسخات ومن الوسخ الريحة تفوح والي يشتغلن قالا ً ما عدنا صابون 
الكادر الطبي عند النساء ممرضة ومش دكتورة حتي يوم بغت تضرب وحدة إبرة لفت علي الخيم ادور دكتورة من الحجاج ويانا وحدة تصوروا ما في دواء كافي للمرضي قطرة الانف تستخدم من قبل اكثر من مريض 
تعبنا في تنقلاتنا اكثرها مشي او تكاسي علي حسابنا 
مخيم مني صغير مقانه بحملة التنعيم وغير وغير 
أنا كتبت التفاصيل السلبية والايجابي الحمد لله متوفر يغير السلبي مهم في المقارنات بين الحملات لأني يوم كنت ادور ما لقيت تفاصيل غير حجزي وانتي مطمنه

----------


## بنت سنعة

احنا حجزنا على حملة الاصالة لكن باعونا على حملة عجمان!!!!
ما عرفنا الا فالمطار!!!
و حملة عجمان ادارتها زفت
و كانوا شالين وياهم من الهلال الاحمر 
و الله يابنات من كل جنسية
تخيلن انه في حريم على صلاة الفجر يدوخن!!
يعني احنا اللي دافعين ساوونا بالطلاليب و الشحاتين!!
ضاربنا على الحمام والاكل!!
كنا نتريق شاهي حليب و نتغدا و نتعشا تفاح!!

كل اللي فالحملة بيشتكون عليهم
ربي لا يسامحهم ولا يوفقهم

----------


## مماتي

حج مبرور وذنب مغفوووور ..... احنا رحنا على حملة الرضوان من ابوظبي ... الحملة ادارتها مصري ( الكلام احلى منه مفيش و الوعود الخيالية بدون كلام ) ولكن التطبيق كذب في كذب ..... 
.....
.....\
.....
لكن يا اخواتي ليش نسكت عن حقوقنا ؟؟؟؟ لازم نشتكي عليهم في الاوقاف ... و نوقف المسخرة اللي حصلت ؟؟
السوال الثاني ؟؟ متى رميتوا جمرة العقبة ؟؟ في اي وقت ؟؟
وهل طفتوا طواف الافاضة اول ولا رمي العقة الكبرى ؟؟
ومتى رميتوا الجمرات بعد الزوال ولا قبل الزوال ؟؟
وهل كنتم متعجلين ولا لا ؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## دلوعة ربعها

رحت مع حملة النداء ماشاء الله عليهم متعاونين وايد وما قصروا بشي وجزاهم الله الف خير

----------


## ام مايد

حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا وتجارة لن تبورا ان شاءالله 
سرنا ويا حملة الاسراء الصراحة ما قصرو يزاه الله خير صاحب الحملة .واللي معاة الواعظ ماقصر ..والكل يزاهم الله خير...سكنا في الابراج في منى ....
ولازم تمشون اشوية عيل كيف تبين االاجر ...الحج جهاد.

----------


## sat99

سرت مع حملة الظنحاني في دبا حملة روعه ماقصروا معانا من كل النواحي في منى كان مرتب لكل وحده سرير وكان ملتزم في كل المواعيد ارتحنا وايد معاهم جزاهم الله ألف خير

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

سرنا ويا حملة الرّواد في دبي (وهم نفسهم حملة الفلاحي اللي في بوظبي)

صدق
دقة في المواعيد
راحة في التنقلات
محاضرات
طبيب متمكن
أكل متوفر
الحجز على طيران الإمارات (يعني المطار الدولي مب مطار الحجاج وين استوت المشكلة)
السكن في منى في الأبراج (أريح بوايد من الخيام)
مخيم محترم في عرفة
سكنونا في فندق حلو في جدة أول يوم من الوصول وآخر يوم بعد

أنا أنصح بهم وأعطيهم 10 على 10  :Smile:

----------


## سوارة

> سرنا ويا حملة الرّواد في دبي (وهم نفسهم حملة الفلاحي اللي في بوظبي)
> 
> صدق
> دقة في المواعيد
> راحة في التنقلات
> محاضرات
> طبيب متمكن
> أكل متوفر
> الحجز على طيران الإمارات (يعني المطار الدولي مب مطار الحجاج وين استوت المشكلة)
> ...


كم كلفكم

----------


## انامل مبدعه

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور
وذنب مغفور وتجارة لن تبور
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## ام شروفة

نحن مجموعة سرنا ويا حملة الضيافة من دبي ماشاء الله عليهم ما قصروا علينا بشئ من ناحية الاكل والسكن والمواصلات والمخيمات في مني الكل يحسدنا عليه وحتي صاحب الحملة يزاه الله الف خير ماتركنا من يوم الوصول الي جدة الي يوم الرجوع في مطار دبي وان شاء الله ان انكتبتلي حجة ثانية اروح وياهم وانا مغمضة

وربي يوفق صاحب الحملة مع الاداريين اللي وياهم وتكفينا اخلاقهم الطيبة

----------


## أم حمدة2008

الحمدلله على سلامتكم وعسى الله يتقبل منكم حجتكم ....

----------


## P u r e

> نحن مجموعة سرنا ويا حملة الضيافة من دبي ماشاء الله عليهم ما قصروا علينا بشئ من ناحية الاكل والسكن والمواصلات والمخيمات في مني الكل يحسدنا عليه وحتي صاحب الحملة يزاه الله الف خير ماتركنا من يوم الوصول الي جدة الي يوم الرجوع في مطار دبي وان شاء الله ان انكتبتلي حجة ثانية اروح وياهم وانا مغمضة
> 
> وربي يوفق صاحب الحملة مع الاداريين اللي وياهم وتكفينا اخلاقهم الطيبة


نفس تقييمي الحمد لله  :Smile:

----------


## reyoof

الحمد لله الله وفقنا وسرنا ويا حملة النداء بيض الله ويوهم المقاول والإداريين مرتبين في كل شيء الحمدلله

----------


## روحّي تحٍبـﮓ

حمـــــــــــــــــــلة عليوه للحج والعمرة

تقييمي لهم 100%

سرت ويآهم السنة إلي طآفت..

آلصرآآآآآآآآحــــــــــة أحسن ضيافة وسفر مريح وخدمة طيبة

 :Smile: 

الله يوفق البآجيين

^^

----------


## مون كوغ

:Salam Allah: 
حملة مندكار الكويتية ... مندكار .. مندكار 


أنا سرت وياهم العام الماضي ....
الشهادة لله ما قصروا بقاصر أبد ... قمة في التنظيم و الصراحة اللي سووه لنا يستاهل أكثر من اللي دفعناه .... بدءاً من استقبالنا في مطار جدة ...لين ردينا دبي بالسلامة...

وإن شاء الله راجعة و بكتب لكن التفاصيل ... انتظروني

----------


## هودج العروس

السلام عليكم خواتي...اول شي حج مبرور وسعي مشكور لجميع الحجاج...
انا سرت على حملة التنعيم والحمدلله رب العالمين كان كل شي متوفر ومنظم وماعليهم قصور...اما في بعض الامور الحملات مالها خص فيها مثل التأخير فالمطارات وغيرها...ومع هذا الحمدلله من افضل الباصات وكل شي يديد من فراش واثاث وماحسينا بذاك التعب ولا البهدلة الي سمعنا عنها في الحملات الثانية...وكان معانا واعظ يزاه الله خير الشيخ احمد الهنائي ماقصر معانا وحتى تموا من الحملات الثانية اييون يسالونه عن امور فالحج وماقصر يزاه الله خير...

----------


## مماتي

متى رميتوا جمرة العقبة ؟؟ في اي وقت ؟؟
وهل طفتوا طواف الافاضة اول ولا رمي العقبة الكبرى ؟؟
ومتى رميتوا الجمرات بعد الزوال ولا قبل الزوال ؟؟
وهل كنتم متعجلين ولا لا ؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## pinkuish

انا رحت ويا حملة الضويحي الكويتيه ....انضمينا للحملة في العزيزيه في ( مكه) كلفتنا عالشخص تقريبا 12 الف غير التذاكر يعني تقريبا مع التذاكر 15 او 16 الف بالكثير ما ظني اكثر ....وبعدين واحد من ربع ريلي قال ليش مانضميتو في الكويت وعقب هم يتكفلون بالتذاكر والخ ونطلع كحمله المهم الحمدلله ما تعبنا وصلنا على طول للفندق ما ضيعنا..والحمله ماعليها كلام 200من 100 انا حبيتهم من كل النواحي مافي شي سلبي عليهم..وعلى قولت وحده من الاخوات في اشيا خارجه عن الحمله مثل التاخير والمشي هذا شئ لابد منه والا كيف نبا حج بدون تعب ؟؟؟؟؟ 
واي وحده تبا تستفسر عن اي شئ مايردكن الا لسانكن والله يجزاهم الجنه احمد الضويحي وكل العالملين والقائمين على راحة الحجاج. وعلى سالفة المبيت في منى انا أأيد كلام اختي ود 

المبيت في منى يوم الثامن من ذي الحجة هذا سنة وترك السنة من أجل الحفاظ على الواجب مافيه شي

يعني الحملات الكويتية ماتبات في منى اليوم الثامن عشان الزحمة اللي تستوي و التأخير في الوصول لعرفة في اليوم التاسع

وطبعا المكوث في عرفة واااااااااااااجب و ركن أساسي ومستحيل ينترك عشان السنة...

أما المبيت في منى أيام التشريق فهذا شي ما تتركه الحملات الكويتية 

وكل الحملات الكويتية تبات في منى في أيام التشريق مثل كل الحملات ( وهذا الواجب )

وأيام التشريق هي اليوم الحادي عشر و الثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة..

نفس الكلام قالولنا اياه فالحمله والدين يسر مش عسر والله يبلغ كل مسلم ومسلمة الحج يارب

----------


## شوق الوله

أهلي ساروا ويا حملة التماسك

يقولون كل شيء أوكي

والمسؤول عن الحمله ما قصر الخدمه أوكي ومتابعتهم للحج والفريق الطبي وياهم ياتبع حالتهم

----------


## المزيونة97

السلام عليكم
*
تقبل الله حجتنا جميعا........أنا سرت مع حملة ابناء السويدي الصراحة لو اشكر فيهم ما بوفيهم حقهم ما قصروا ويانا بشي الخدمة كانت فوق المتصور من ناحية الباصات كلها موديل 2010 والسكن في ابراج منى كل 6 او 8 اشخاص في غرفة مع سرايرها والخدمة كانت فندقية يعني غسيل ملابس وكوي ببلاش وعاملات في كل دور لتلبية طلباتنا ومن غير ماكينات المشروبات الحارة والثلاجات المليانة مشروبات في كل دور وكرسي المساج والاكل كان بوفيه مفتوح ومتنوع من كل شي.

والشي اللي ونسني وايد انهم الحملة الوحيدة اللي كانت موفرة سيارات غولف صغيرة تودينا للرمي وترجعنا على مدار الساعة .......وايد ناس مسجلين في حملات ثانية ويوم يشوفون الحملة يتندمون يقولون يا ريت سجلنا وياكم والمبلغ كان جدا بسيط مقارنة بالخدمات

جزاهم الله خير وما قصروا*

----------


## المزيونة97

*لا ونسيت اخبركم ان السفر كان بطيارة خاصة للحملة، يعني الحمدلله ما حسينا بأزمة الطيران اللي صارت في المطار..*

----------


## P u r e

> *لا ونسيت اخبركم ان السفر كان بطيارة خاصة للحملة، يعني الحمدلله ما حسينا بأزمة الطيران اللي صارت في المطار..*


كم كلفتكم ؟؟

----------


## moonlight1200

بس بغيت أسال الي كانت في حملة أبناء السويدي .... وين المحاضرات والدروس الدينية بس هاذا تفكيركم الراحة والرقاد .. كنت اشفق عليكم يوم اشوفكم حتى الأجر حرموكم منه وهو المشي السهل لين الجمرات.. حتى الجمرات زاهبات في الفندق و حاطينها في سطل الي يبغي ياخذ ..

----------


## جدايل

حملة الديار في دبي .... تنظيم جيد .. الأكل ممتاز .. كل شئ متوفر ... المواصلات اتسهلت من الله .. الطيران السعودي رحلات مجدوله .. يعني ما حسينا بأي تأخير .. الحمدلله ...المقاول واقف على كل شئ والجماعه اللي وياه الله حق .. ما قصروا .. حتى في الري كانوا يودونا مجموعات ونرمي بكل سهوله .. السكن في أبراج منى .. سراير وفرش نظيف جدا ومرتب .. تنظيف يومي ...حاط 12 سرير في كل غرفه .. لكن الموجودين 10 بس .. جزاه الله خيييير

----------


## قلبي خضر

كلمة حق اقولها في *( حملة المعارج بدبي )* الصراحة ماقصروا وكانوا متفوقين في جميع النواحي ووفروا جميع سبل الرحة للحجاج وكانوا متعاونيين ومنظميين وكان السفر على طيران الامارات ، جزاهم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم .

----------


## ام زايد...راك

*الحمدلله على سلامة الحجاج .... والله يتقبل من الجميع ان شاء الله 

سواء كانت الحملة غالية او رخيصة او اي مستوى او درجة من الرفاهية 

اهم شي ان رب العالمين يتقبل لان غاية كل حاج ان يكون حجه حج مبرور ويرجع كيوم ولدته امه بلا ذنوب باذن الله 


وتقبل الله طاعتكم*

----------


## عيميه_جميريه

انا سرت ويا حملة المطاف ...الصراحه ماعليه قصوووور من ناحية كل شي

حتى من ناحية المحاضرات في مكه وفي عرفه ....بس في اشيا كانت تستوي خارج عن ارداه المقاول مرات 
بس انا اشكر الاداريين كلهم وعلى راسهم الاخ حمدون الشحي راعي الحمله

----------


## زهرة البنفسج^

صراحه عـْْ?ـْْن نفسي رحت ويه حمله الفجر اللي فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ الشارجه ومؤل مُب شيء صراحه سويت دراسه عـْْ?ـْْن الحملات وأكثر شيء مدحولي الفجر وسجلت وتؤكلت على ربي يحفظح مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ گـِْ???ـِْلِْ شر أنـْْ?ـْْا وزوجي بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس بصراحه الحمله فاشله جدا مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ حيث التنظيم فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ الباصات ملعوزرينا أونه الحريم مع بعض والرياييل مع بعض وأيذ يتحكمون فينا على گـِْ???ـِْلِْ شيء وقلنا ماعليه خلاص برأيه بنمشي على شورهم وسكن العزيزره زيـ?ـ? ومرتب والاكل موجود وزين بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس متكرر مافيه شيء يديد أكلهم عادي لاتصدقون الكلان اللي ينقال عـْْ?ـْْن أكلهم لأنه قالولنا نفس المطاعم والفنادق وفي الغرف 6 حريم وأكثر وعقب مخيمات منى ماعجبنا أبداااا النظام مسوينا صفه كلنا جمب بعض مأشي حتــّى مسافه بينا نقدر أنام أو نتنفس گـِْ???ـِْلِْ وحده راقده فُـِْ???ـِْوَقَ الثانيه ومرات مـْْْ•???·????•??ـْْْآ نرقد بسبب وضعيه الكرسي مال النوم صراحه مُب مهتمين لراحتنا بعدهم لو يعطونا دوسك والحاف شرات حمله الفجيرة أحسن وأهون وبخصوص البوفيه فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ المخيم مأشي تنظيم نفس مكان الأكل أنصلي فيه مكان مخنوق مأشي مكان حتــّى للصلاه وفوضى المكان يصير رغم شكله مرتب وفي المخيم متنا مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ الحر أنفطسنا وماشي فائده مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ مكيفاتهم قالوا بيضلحون ومااهتموا وتعبنا صج صج صج وفي خيمه عرفات نفس القصه المكيف خربان وحر وقعدنا طول الوقت النهار على مروحه حارة وتعبنا بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس مـْْْ•???·????•??ـْْْآ اهتمينا قلنا برائهم وتعبنا صراحه مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ نظام سالفه الباصات وتنظيمهم فاشل وادخيلكم محد يروح ويه حمله حاجزة ويه طيران سعودي لأنه بيذلونكم ذل وبتتعبون أنـْْ?ـْْا نفسيتي ومن الحجاج تعبنا مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ الطيران السعودي أي كَلامْ آُْلُْـُْلّْہْ يشامحهم دافعين 17700 والله أحس ماتشتاهل حمله الفجر هالمبلغ على اللي شفناه يستأهل 10000 بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس مـْْْ•???·????•??ـْْْآ أعرف لسو 17700 حرام عليهم هالمبلغ وآخر شيء آُْلُْـُْلّْہْ يشامح اللي تموا يمدحون فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ الحمله مع أنها عاديه جدااااااا وأكثر حمله مدحوها لِْي حمله المطروشي وأي سؤال أنـْْ?ـْْا حاضرة وادخيلكم فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ عرفات حظونا فـُِّ?ـًٍّےْ خيمه عاديه بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس صوب حمام لواثه وارف وروايح اتخلي الوحده أترجع مٍـٍْ???ـِْْنِْْ تصبحين لين تمشين بـّّـّـــّـّّـّّـّـــّـّّس يْـُِّاُّآَِرُبْ تعطينا أجرنا بإجرنا يْـُِّاُّآَِرُبْ واتسامحنا على القصور

----------


## ام ميودي2

الصراحه حملة قريش ما منهم قصور

----------


## جوهرة111

عن تجربتي الفجر والاهل بعد ساروا على الفجر هاي السنه والله العظيم ماقصروا يزاهم الله الف خير الله يوفقهم للسنوات اليايه يارب ويسهل عليهم

الله يكتب لي واسير بعد مره يارب

----------


## المزيونة97

*السلام عليكم

أختي moonlight1200 ابغي ارد على كلامج وابين لج اشياء عن حملة ابناء السويدي انتي ما تعرفينها:

1- بالنسبة للمحاضرات كانت هناك واعضة بالحملة للنساء وماله داعي اذكر اسمها وما قصرت يزاها الله خير ترد على استفساراتنا 

2- كانت هناك محاضرات يوميا يلقيها الواعضين واسئلة ومسابقات من باب التشجيع يعني الحمد لله الواعضة والوعاض الرجال ما قصروا بالمحاضرات سواء في منى او عرفة يوميا وكانوا يجاوبون على كل اسئلة الحجاج

3- انتي قلتي ان همنا الوحيد الاكل والرفاهية بس هذا مب صحيح انا حبيت ابين لج ان اصحاب الحملة يزاهم الله خير حبوا يوفرون كل شي للحجاج عشان ما يحسون بالتعب واعتقد ان الاكل والشرب والنوم ما تعتبر كماليات بل من الضروريات التي تعين الحجاج على العبادة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبرنا ان ايام منى هي اكل وطعام وذكر لله وهذا من باب تطبيق السنة

4- بالنسبة للجمرات اصحاب الحملة ما اجبرونا نركب بسيارات الغولف بس كان من باب التيسير لغير القادرين على المشي واللي يحب يمشي شي راجع له ( على فكرة كل الناس عيبتهم فكرة سيارات الغولف وكل هم مرتاحين والحمد لله وما ادري ليش انتي معترضة) يعني اصحاب الحملة ما حرمونا الاجر بالعكس يسروا لنا 

5- بالنسبة لحصى الجمرات الحجاج ما كانوا مجبورين ياخذون من السطل بس هذا للتيسير وللتسهيل علينا ولو لاحظتي انه ما كان في حصى وايد في المنطقة يعني كنتي بتتعبين لين تحصلين لج 21 حصاة للرمي

6- كانت فيه باصات تاخذنا يوميا للحرم والعزيزية 

الحمد لله الخدمة كانت vvip وما عليها كلام ولو كانوا طالبين دبل المبلغ كنا بندفع بدون جدال % يمكن انتي تعتبرين هالاشياء ما تسوى عندج بس بالنسبة لغيرج تفرق وايد وماله داعي تشفقين علينا لانا كنا مرتاحين ومستانسين وايد
وفوق هذا كله الطيارة الخاصة من والى جدة وما تعبنا في المطارمثل باجي الحجاج*

----------


## Bent AD

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أختي moonlight1200 ابغي ارد على كلامج وابين لج اشياء عن حملة ابناء السويدي انتي ما تعرفينها:
> 
> 1- بالنسبة للمحاضرات كانت هناك واعضة بالحملة للنساء وماله داعي اذكر اسمها وما قصرت يزاها الله خير ترد على استفساراتنا 
> 
> 2- كانت هناك محاضرات يوميا يلقيها الواعضين واسئلة ومسابقات من باب التشجيع يعني الحمد لله الواعضة والوعاض الرجال ما قصروا بالمحاضرات سواء في منى او عرفة يوميا وكانوا يجاوبون على كل اسئلة الحجاج
> 
> 3- انتي قلتي ان همنا الوحيد الاكل والرفاهية بس هذا مب صحيح انا حبيت ابين لج ان اصحاب الحملة يزاهم الله خير حبوا يوفرون كل شي للحجاج عشان ما يحسون بالتعب واعتقد ان الاكل والشرب والنوم ما تعتبر كماليات بل من الضروريات التي تعين الحجاج على العبادة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبرنا ان ايام منى هي اكل وطعام وذكر لله وهذا من باب تطبيق السنة
> ...


بس ماقلتينا كم كلفتج ومن متى حجزتوا؟
واخر سؤال في اي اماره مكتبهم

----------


## المزيونة97

كان سفرنا يوم الجمعة تاريخ 6 ذي الحجة ورجعنا يوم السبت الفجر 14 ذي الحجة والمبلغ كان 27500 مع انه الخدمة اللي قدموها كانت تستاهل اكثر من هذا المبلغ وعندهم مكتب في بوظبي وراس الخيمة

----------


## h2h

حجاً مبروراً 
وسعياً مشكوراً
وذنباً مغفوراً 

ربي يتقبل منكم ويكتب لنا السنه اليايه

----------


## عصافير الجنه

الفجر 

وعن تجربه ...اهتمام بكل شى من اول ما وصلنا مطار دبى وحنا مسافرين لين ما رجعنا للامارات بالسلامه 

ومهما قلت ما بوفيهم حقهم جزاهم الله الف خير ...

واذا نويت احج مره ثانيه باذن الله راح ارجع احجز وياهم

----------


## أفكااار

حجاً مبروراً 
وسعياً مشكوراً
وذنباً مغفوراً 

ربي يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال،،،،،،


بس ياريت لو كل وحدة تكتب عن سعر الحملة اللي انظمت الها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*سواء كانت الحملة رخيصة او غالية
المهم ادينا المناسك
نحن الصراحة ما ارتحنا ف حملتنا
بس ادينا المناسك ^_^*

----------


## ام عمر 16

سبحان الله لاحظت انه اكثر حملة تم مدحها حملة أبناء السويدي وفي تضارب بخصوص حملة الفجر في ناس تمدحها وناس تذمها انا جربت حملة الفجر سنة 2005 فيها سلبيات وفيها ايجابيات ولكن اللي اذكره انه ايجابياتها اكثر من سلبياتها بس هذا من زمان قلت يمكن تغيروا للاحسن يعني مثل ما قال لنا الموظف اللي قابلنا في مكتب الشارقة ( مصري ) انه في حمامات خاصة في منى ما شفنا الصراحة حمامات خاصة كانت الحمامات العادية الخايسة اللي برا والباصات كانت ممتازة بس السواقين كانوا يداد ومن الجنسية التركية لا يعرفون المنطقة ولا يتكلمون عربي وشوي تبهدلنا اما الباقي كان اوكي .

ما زلنا ننتظر باقي الأراء

----------


## اوراق الورد

للرفع

----------


## LouisVuitton

عن الحملات الكويتيه ... خالتي سايره في حملة الكندري لا باتو ولا شي لا تشريق ولاغيره كل يوم الساعه 12 في الليل يردون سكنهم ... شو فايدة سكن حلو في العزيزية ولا شي مبيت في منى؟؟!!! انا روحي مستغربه الحج جهاد والواحد الي يسير لازم قد ما يقدر يتبع السنه لانه اول حجه هي الي تنكتب الفرض ..

----------


## moonlight1200

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أختي moonlight1200 ابغي ارد على كلامج وابين لج اشياء عن حملة ابناء السويدي انتي ما تعرفينها:
> 
> 1- بالنسبة للمحاضرات كانت هناك واعضة بالحملة للنساء وماله داعي اذكر اسمها وما قصرت يزاها الله خير ترد على استفساراتنا 
> 
> 2- كانت هناك محاضرات يوميا يلقيها الواعضين واسئلة ومسابقات من باب التشجيع يعني الحمد لله الواعضة والوعاض الرجال ما قصروا بالمحاضرات سواء في منى او عرفة يوميا وكانوا يجاوبون على كل اسئلة الحجاج
> 
> 3- انتي قلتي ان همنا الوحيد الاكل والرفاهية بس هذا مب صحيح انا حبيت ابين لج ان اصحاب الحملة يزاهم الله خير حبوا يوفرون كل شي للحجاج عشان ما يحسون بالتعب واعتقد ان الاكل والشرب والنوم ما تعتبر كماليات بل من الضروريات التي تعين الحجاج على العبادة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبرنا ان ايام منى هي اكل وطعام وذكر لله وهذا من باب تطبيق السنة
> ...



انا ما ادر ي ليش زعلانه انا ما يبت الرمسه من عندي انا يلست ويا وحده من حملتكم وهي الي قالت لي هاذا الكلام انا ما يبته من عندي

لا تزعلين هذا حج ونحن ربع في الطيارة الخاصة 

وبعدين الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ( خذوا عني مناسككم) معناها نسوي مثل ما سوى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم -

1/ انا الحصى كنت ألقطه عند كل جمرة من الجمرات متروس الحصى يعني ما في داعي سطل متروس حصى

2/ عشان المحاضرات انا ما يبت الرمسه من عندي بس انا قلت حق الي في حملتكم انه ما شاء الله ( الجبيلان والعريفي ) مروا وسوا لنا محاضرات وأسئلة فالبنت تحسرت وقالت نحن محد مر علينا

3/ انا ما قلت شي عن حملة أبناء السويدي توب وتمام وما تطلب وايد مثل باجي الحملات يعني مبلغ 27000 على الخدمات الي قدموها حلو وممتاز

واذا حد عنده ريال كبير او حرمة عيوز انصح بها لأنهم يساعدونهم

4/ يمكن راعي حملتكم طار فيكم من المطار على طواف القدوم تعب شوي اذا عندك شواااب ... نحن ما شاء الله ريحنا من تعب الطيارة في فندق هيوليدي جدة ( فندق 5 نجوم) وبعدين اليوم الثاني شحنا طاقتنا وطلعنا حق طواف القدوم والسعي

5/ نسيتوا أزمة في تقسيم الطيارة الخاصة نص رياييل ونص حريم يعني لازم يردون رياييل ورا عدالنا الحريم عشان محط طاع يقوم وطاقم الطيارة يترجى الحريم ودار راسه؟؟


6/ لا تزعلون نحن ربع واهل واصحاااب وحملتكم انصح بها الفقير والغني مب دعااايه بس الصرااحه الي شفته المشاكل واايد بسيطه ما تنذكر 

 :Ast Green:

----------


## P u r e

> عن الحملات الكويتيه ... خالتي سايره في حملة الكندري لا باتو ولا شي لا تشريق ولاغيره كل يوم الساعه 12 في الليل يردون سكنهم ... شو فايدة سكن حلو في العزيزية ولا شي مبيت في منى؟؟!!! انا روحي مستغربه الحج جهاد والواحد الي يسير لازم قد ما يقدر يتبع السنه لانه اول حجه هي الي تنكتب الفرض ..



الحملات الكويتية معروفة ما تلتزم بالسنة بحذافيرها في الحج .. خلاص من يشوفون إنه هالشيء مب واجب تركوه عشان راحة الحجاج .. ترى في الحالتين تعب يا ناااااس والله تعب .. فليش ما تلتزمون بالسنة عشان أولاً تكونون طبقتوا الحج بالضبط مثل ما طبقه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وثانياً عشان الأجر يتضاعف كل مازاد التعب .. ترى هذا جهاد وخاصة للنساء .. 

للأسف العرب خاصة الخليجيين يبون يعيشون على كفوف الراحة حتى في الحج .. تراكم سايرين للتعب وتاركين الرفاهية في بلادكم .. ليش بعد تبون كل شيء على كفوف الراحة في الحج .. اتعبوا شوية حسوا باللي قبلنا حسوا فيه من تعب وإجهاد .. ترانا محتاجين انضاعف من الأجر .. 

الله يتقبل منا يارب ويبلغ كل إللي يتمنون ..

----------


## وردة الزين

اخواتى بنسبه للحملات اةلها الفجر الى حيزت فيها بصراحه نحن مب رايحين كشته الحج تعب بعد عباده غير هذا الاكل لو شفتو الى على الارض من الناس والاطفال نحمد الله على نعمه فليش انشوف الاغلاط البسيطه نحن مب فبلادنا غير ان مكه كان فيها 4 ملابين او اكثر الحمد لله

----------


## 7oor 83

*السلام عليكم 

حمله الفجر 

الحمدلله كل شي كان مرتب واستغرب من الي مب عايبنها كل شي فالدنيا له سلبياته وايجابياته
والي اعرفه الحج جهاد ولو مشينا على ريولنا بدال الباص عادي المهم انه الحمدلله حجينا وردينا بالسلامه لاهلنا 

وحليله راعي الحمله ماقصر وين بيروم يلحق على طلبات الناس كلها ..

يسر لنا كل شي الله ييسر عليه دنيا واخره*

----------


## وُد

> الحملات الكويتية معروفة ما تلتزم بالسنة بحذافيرها في الحج .. خلاص من يشوفون إنه هالشيء مب واجب تركوه عشان راحة الحجاج .. ترى في الحالتين تعب يا ناااااس والله تعب .. فليش ما تلتزمون بالسنة عشان أولاً تكونون طبقتوا الحج بالضبط مثل ما طبقه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وثانياً عشان الأجر يتضاعف كل مازاد التعب .. ترى هذا جهاد وخاصة للنساء .. 
> 
> للأسف العرب خاصة الخليجيين يبون يعيشون على كفوف الراحة حتى في الحج .. تراكم سايرين للتعب وتاركين الرفاهية في بلادكم .. ليش بعد تبون كل شيء على كفوف الراحة في الحج .. اتعبوا شوية حسوا باللي قبلنا حسوا فيه من تعب وإجهاد .. ترانا محتاجين انضاعف من الأجر .. 
> 
> الله يتقبل منا يارب ويبلغ كل إللي يتمنون ..


اختي أولا:

إذا في حمله وحده تركتب المبيت نهائيا فهذا ما يعني ان كل الحملات تركته

بدليل اني سايره في حملة كويتية و الحمدلله بتنا في منى في أيام التشريق...طبعا هذا أولا

ثانيا:

بالنسبة لترك سنة المبيت في منى في اليوم الثامن فماكان من باب الرفاهية

إنما من باب الحفاظ على الواجب والركن...وهو المكوث في عرفة إلى الغروب

والأولى و الأصح الحفاظ على الواجب وترك السنة إن كانت ستؤدي لترك ركن أساسي..(عرفة)

واللي ماسار الحج طبيعي ما يعرف شو اللي يستوي في اليوم الثامن و كيف الناس بصعوبة يوصلون لعرفة..

ثالثا:

عممتي و قلتي الخليجيين يحبون الراحة والحملات الكويتية معروفة بترك السنة

وهذا كلام كبير جدا..رب العباد وحده اللي يعلم منو اللي يحب الراحة ومب مستعد يجتهد لربه

ومنو اللي تارك لسنة رسوله ويدور السهاله و اليسر و بس..

بس سبحان الله...كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة...كلام قلتيه وانكتب عليج وستسئلين عنه..والله المستعان

الله يرضى عليكم خواتي..

اللي مب فاهمه موضوع المبيت في منى في يوم الثامن من ذي الحجة ترجع تقرا ردي السابق..

وأتمنى محد يتكلم في الناس بدون علم...سبحان الله...الكلمة تنكتب على الإنسان و يسأل عنها يوم القيامة..

الله يتقبل منا و منكم جميعا يارب و يرزق اللي ما حج السنة اليايه..اللهم آمين

----------


## كتاب مفتوح

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> حمله الفجر 
> 
> الحمدلله كل شي كان مرتب واستغرب من الي مب عايبنها كل شي فالدنيا له سلبياته وايجابياته
> والي اعرفه الحج جهاد ولو مشينا على ريولنا بدال الباص عادي المهم انه الحمدلله حجينا وردينا بالسلامه لاهلنا 
> 
> وحليله راعي الحمله ماقصر وين بيروم يلحق على طلبات الناس كلها ..
> 
> يسر لنا كل شي الله ييسر عليه دنيا واخره*


اختي طبعا كل شيء له إيجابيات وسلبيات مثل اما قلتي نحن في موضوع تقيم طبيعي نذكر هالاشياء والحج جهاد أوافقك بس الناس دافعة فلوسها واختارته من بد الحملات الثانية علشان ادور راحتها وتتقوي علي العبادة 
واذا كان راعي الحملة ما يقدر يلحق علي طلبات الناس ليش خذ كل هالعدد من. البداية العدد جدا كبير وهذا اساس المشكلة 
وقمت المصخرة صارت باستقبال هذا الشاعر مادري شو اسمه والناس يستمعون للمحاضرات في الحملات الثانية ونحن نسمع شلات شرائك انت

----------


## عطر 77

انا رحت مع الحملة الذهبية اكثر من مرة 
بصراحة ما عليهم كلام راحة ما بعدها راحة

----------


## فله3

السدرة
امي راحت عليها وتمدحهم

----------


## فطومة78

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سرت الحج هالسنة مع حملة لبيك الكويتية واللي هي للأسف كانت مثال سيء للحملات الكويتية اللي بدا فيها الضعف الاداري من او ل يوم الى اخر يوم في الحج ... الحج صحيح انه تعب ومشقة وجهد وجهاد ، لكن يبقى ان هذه الحملات تعهدت بتوفير افضل الرعاية والاهتمام للحاج فهي ملزمة بتوفير جودة عالية من الخدمات للحجاج ... مثال بسيط على سوء خدمات هذه الحملة في مزدلفة تخيلو يا جماعة الخير مياه يشربها الحجاج لم يتم توفيرها لهم في مشعر مزدلفة فإذا لم يتم توفير مياه هذا معناه لا وجبات عشاء كذلك تم توفيرها... اضف الى ذلك العنصرية التي لاحظناها في هذه الحملة نحن كاماراتيين وصلنا قبل الحجاج الكويتيين الى مكة فكان الاهتمام والرعاية والمحاضرات والخدمات حتى الاكل ،، وبعد ان وصل الكويتيون تحسن الوضع قليلا والسبب وصول الكوتيين لأن الاخوان الكوتيين لو كان هناك شيء بسيط قاصر اشتكوا واحتجوا لكن الاماراتيين تغلب عليهم الطيبة حتى احد الاداريين في الحملة يقول الله يعينكم يا الامارتيين عقب ما نسافر.... يا جماعة الخير انا لا اقصد التشهير بالحملة او التشفي بهم ... اجرنا على الله ولكن من باب لا يؤمن احدكم حتى يجب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه وكذلك الدين النصيحة ... يا اخوان اياكم وحملة لبيك

----------


## ورد الريف

قوم خالوه ساروا ويا حملة " البطين للحج والعمرة " > أبوظبي .. 

ومن أول ماوصلت السعودية وهي تمدح فيهمـ .. 

وراااااااااااحة في كل شي .. وماقصروا عليهم بأي شي .. آخر دلع وراحة ..

سواء في عرفات أو منى أو جدة .. بكل مكان .. 
وفي منى سكنوا بالابراج .
أما عرفات فكان لهم خيام فاخرة فووق عن باقي الخيام .. 
وبجدة في فندق الكراون بلازا ..

وراوتني الصور .. 

الصراحة يستاهلون كل خير .. وتراهم حملة غير ربحية .. 

وتقييمها لهم 500%

----------


## um mahora

انا رحت حمله خور فكان 
والحمدالله ماقصروا صح سكن مكه كان شوي عادي بس االحمدالله ابدا ما تبهدلنا

والاكل الحمدالله كان وجبات واحس احسن من البوفيه لانه الواحد شوي يتفرغ للعباده

اما سكن منى وعرفه يا حبيباتي الحمله ما يخصها في ولاشي فيها لانه البعثه هي مسوتنه والحمله مالها اي صلاحيه تغير 


وفي النهايه نحن رايحين عباده وكله اسبوع والا عشر ايام فصبر جميل

----------


## amal aljasmy

ربيعتي سارت ويا حملة مندكار الكويتيه وتقول من أحسن وارقى الحملات تقييمها لهم 10على 10

----------


## دانة راك

انا ما يهمني في الحملة غير الحمامات المهم تكون نظيفة

لكن هالخرابيط كلها ما تهمني

----------


## دانة راك

> الحمدالله على سلامتنا ياحجاج 
> الغصن ثم الغصن ثم الغصن
> تدفعين بس ماتتعبين فأي شي
> ربي يحفظ شيوخنا الشيخه فاطمه كانت معانا ربي يطول بعمرها


الله يحفظها يارب 

بس شو فايدة الحج بدون تعب

نحن سايرين رحلة سفاري !!!!

الواحد يوم يتعب يحس بقيمة الشي

----------


## وردة الامارات

الحمد لله ع سلامتنا 

وحج مبرور وسعيا مشكور 


والله يتقبل منا 

انا سرت بحملة طيبه 

والحمد لله وايد اوكي وحاول يوفرون لنا كل شي 

ولكل حمله ايجابيات وسلبيات والايجابيات اكثر من السلبيات

----------


## غلات الروح

> حجاً مبروراً 
> وسعياً مشكوراً
> وذنباً مغفوراً 
> 
> ربي يتقبل منكم ويكتب لنا السنه اليايه

----------


## الـصـمـت

الحمدلله على سلامتكم

تقبل الله طاعتكم

----------


## P u r e

> اختي أولا:
> 
> إذا في حمله وحده تركتب المبيت نهائيا فهذا ما يعني ان كل الحملات تركته
> 
> بدليل اني سايره في حملة كويتية و الحمدلله بتنا في منى في أيام التشريق...طبعا هذا أولا
> 
> ثانيا:
> 
> بالنسبة لترك سنة المبيت في منى في اليوم الثامن فماكان من باب الرفاهية
> ...



أختي الحمد لله الله رزقني حجة هالسنة .. وسرت ويا حملة الضيافة بارك الله فيهم يبتبعون السنة بحذافيرها .. 

والحمد لله بتنا يوم التروية إللي هو الثامن من ذي الحجة في منى و ما طولنا لين ما وصلنا لين عرفة .. نحنا قبل الضحى في المخيم فعرفة ويلسنا وعقب أذن الظهر وسمعنا الخطبة وصلينا قصر وجمع .. وجان على الواجب أديناه بحذافيره .. والدعاء يبتدي من عقب الزوال لين قبيل غروب الشمس .. وهالشيء اللي الحمد لله مشينا عليه ... 

الحمد لله ماكان فيه ازدحام يوم انتقلنا من منى لين ما وصلنا لعرفة .. مع إنه حالنا حال وايدين انتقلوا بالباصات .. يعني نحنا مب VIP ولا هم يحزنون .. ووصلنا الضحى حالنا حال غيرنا .. بس هاي أعذار الحملات اللي ما تبغي تكلف على الحجاج سالفة التنقلات مستخسرين عليهم الأجر وما يبيتونهم في منى يوم التروية

والحمد لله ما قلت شيء غلط .. والله بيحاسبنا على الخير والشر .. والكلام إللي قلته معروف والكل يدري عنه .. وعممت نعم لأنه الحملات الكويتية اللي بتشوفينها تمشي على السنة بحذافيرها تنعد على الأصابع .. بس الحملات إللي انذكرت وغيرها وايدين ما يمشون على السنة .. وبالخص مبيت يوم النروية

الله يتقبل من الجميع إن شاء الله .. ويبارك في الحملات إللي تتبع السنة في الحج مثل ما حج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. والحمد لله

----------


## وُد

> بس هاي أعذار الحملات اللي ما تبغي تكلف على الحجاج سالفة التنقلات مستخسرين عليهم الأجر وما يبيتونهم في منى يوم التروية


رديتي دخلتي في نوايا الناس...

أرد و أقول هالشي ما يجوز...وبتنسألين عنه...

فيه قصه لأسامه بن زيد اللي قتل الكافر بعد ان نطق بالشهادتين و رد الرسول عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم..

ابحثي عن القصة و اقريها وشوفي شو موقف الرسول من الإنسان اللي يدخل في نوايا الناس ويفسرها بناء على الظن بدون يقين..

أما عن كونكم وصلتوا في الوقت فالحمدلله خير و بركه و فضل من ربي

بس هذا مايعني ان كل الناس وصلوا، في ناس نعرفهم شخصيا ما وصلوا

يعني إذا كان في احتمال واحد بالمية أن ركن من أركان الحج يضيع فالأولى الحفاظ عليه

حبوبه..

كون رب العباد يسرلكم أمر وما يسّره لناس غيركم فهذا ما يعني ان انتوا احسن عن غيركم و أشد تمسكا بالسنة

الانسان يجتهد و التيسير من رب العباد...

أما إنه يقول أنا سويت و اللي ما سوى اللي سويته مب مجتهد و مايبا السنة و يحب الراحه 

فاسمحيلي اقولج للمره العاشره هالأمر ما يجوز..

خاصة ان مب كل اللي ترك المبيت تركه من أجل الراحة و الرفاهية...

وكون البعض سوى هالشي بعد ما يعني الكل بهالطريقة

وللعلم..

نحن من الصبح ناخذ و نعطي في أمر...فيه سعه ولله الحمد

لكن المشكلة في التشدد اللي مب في محله نهائيا...

ويا أما الكل يسوي مثلنا وإلا الكل غلطان و الكل ما يتبع سنة الرسول...( نسأل الله السلامة و العافية )

عزيزتي...

ذكرت حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اللي يقول:

"أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة، لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقا"

المراء يعني الجدال...

فلين هني وأكتفي من الرد و التوضيح..

وأتمنى الصورة تكون وضحت...

***

وصاحبة الموضوع سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامحيييييييييييييي يييييني

أنا وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد آآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفه لأني طلعت عن الموضوع

بس حبيت أوضح للناس عشان يبتعدون عن التعميم وسوء الظن في كل الحملات الكويتية..

خاصة ان فيهم خير كبيييييييييييير ماشاء الله...

وبإذن الله برد أكتبلج عن تجربتي ويا حملة الدويسان الكويتية...

روووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووعة

الحمدلله بفضل رب العباد...

وسامحيني مره ثانية  :Smile:

----------


## أم رشودي@

الاخت أللي اشتكت علي حملة الزري ابصراحة الحملة مالها كلام من حيث التعامل و الاكل مامقصرين علينا 
وانا ما من كلبا و أول مرة اروح بحملة الزري بس أللي اعرفة انة بنات **** معانا هم كانوا امصعبين الامور وهي سهلة لدرجة يتحسبون على صاحب الحملة وبنسبة للاكل من رحت لين مارجعت لبلاد ماكلت صمون ابصراحة ريوقهم وغداهم وعشاهم محترم .بس الواحد لما يوصل لبيت الله الحبيب ويرجع لبلاد المفروض ينسى التعب والمعاناة كلها. وبالنسبة للمطر ابصراحة انا صليت تحت المطر وطفت الوداع تحت المطر الواحد يفتخر بهذا حتى لو مريت بمعاناه ماراح أقول واراح أذمر بالعكس هذ أختبار من عند الله والشيطان وقته في عرفه . بس ماأقول غير الله يهدي الجميع إنشاء الله

----------


## الكاشخة

حجا مبرور و سعيا مشكووور و ربي يتقبل من جميع الحجااااج 


اما اما فكانت تجربتي مع ارروع الحملات من جميع النواحي حملة التنعيم أبوظبي 

استقبالهم في المطار توزيع المشروبات و الكتبيات الدنينة اللي تتكلم عن الحج و العمره 

وصولنا لمطار جدة و ريحونا ليله في جدة وطلعونا تقريبا الساعه 3 الظهر ودونا لمكه و كنا صدق مرتاحين و متغدين 

وصرااحه مشوو على السنه بحذافيرها من جميع النواحي 

المبيت في منى - الجلوس في عرفة لين المغيب - المبيت في المزدلفة 

و لله الحمد كانت خيم منى مريحة وباردة و الحمامات عزكم الله وايده و نظيفة و العاملات ما يقصرن كل دقيقة تنظيف 

و اما في عرفة صدق كانت الخيم رووووعه و البوفية فوق الروعه 

و المبيت في مزدلفة وزعووو سليب باق لكل وحده و كانت ليله من ارووووع الليالي اللي قضيتها 

كلنا في خيمة وووحده و اتحسين بشعوووور غريب وقبل ما انبات وزعوووو علينا العشا و الفواكة 

لو برمس فيهم لين باجر ما بوفيهم حقهم 

تعامل واسلوب و ذوق واحترام 

واحلا شي ان كانو في الحملة مجموعو شباب ربي يحميهم كانو متطوعين 

اااااااااااااااااااااالله يجيزهم كل خير 

و الله يا بنات من كثر ما حبينا هالايام اللي قضيانها في الحج 

قررنا باذنه تعالي انا انروح السنه اليايه معاهم 

اقوولها لكم يا حملة التنعيم ربي يجزيكم كل خير وماااا قصرتوووووو معانا 

ومن هذا والتميز الة تميز اعلا و اعلاااا 


على فكرة الشخص 25500 فقط لا غير 500 للهدي 

قلت اللي شفته والله على اقول شهيد

----------


## ام ميودي2

طبعا حملة قريش قريش قريش ما عليهم قصور

----------


## الـبـرجـوازيه

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ، في البدايه أحب أشكركم على هذا الموضوع إلي راح يفيد الجميع أكيد ..

أنا والأهل الحمد لله سرنا الحج هالسنة وهاي أول مرة أسير فيها الحج ، وحبيت الحج من كل النواحي وإلي حببني فيه أكثر وشجعني هي الحملة ، وهي حملة *مـــــنـــــدكـــــار* الكويتية ، شو أقول ولاّ شو أكتب ، والله من أفضل الحملات ، أحس كل شي بكتبه في حقهم قليل ..

لي عودة مفصلة عن الحملة بإذن الله ..

----------


## sama-dubai

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور
وذنب مغفور وتجارة لن تبور
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
بصراحة ما حجيت السنة بس حبيت أبارك للحاجات
بس أختي حجت ف حملة قريش ووايد تعبوا 
وخواتي كون كل وحده تعطي إنطباعها عن الحملة الي راحت فيها هذا شي مفيد بالنسبة للي بيروحون السنوات الياية بإذن الله
بصراحه حملة أبناء السويدي وااايد مدحوها ناس انعرفهم ساروا وياهم
وترا التسهيل على الحجاج والتيسير إلهم شيء إيجابي مب سلبي ويزاهم الله خير
ودايما الإنسان يسعى ويدور الأفضل مثلا الحملة الي راحت فيها أختي ما كان الهم مكان ف مزدلفة يقعدون فيه مع أنهم خبروهم أنه إلهم مكان ولاشي حمامات، وقالت أختي كنا نشوف بس أكوام من البشر مفترشين الأرض، غير جذيه كانن يدورن حمامات وما عرفن وين يروحن فالآخر اضطرن يروحن حمام للرجال!!!
ويوم طافوا حد منهم مشى من الحرم لين منى!!! لأنهم وعدوهم بالباص وكل شوي يقولولهم الباص جدام شوي ليييين اكتشفوا أنه ماشي باص ولا غيره،،
ف لحد يزعل من إبداء الآراء لأن القصد هنيه مب التشهير بالحملات لا والله بالعكس تبادل الخبرات الهدف الأساسي ومب غلط الإنسان يسعى ويدور الأفضل

----------

